# ZoRn - Germany`s ONE and ONLY KoRn-Tribute-Band



## geyer1974 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys! Here are two videos of my KoRn-Tribute-Band "ZoRn"! The only german KoRn-Tribute-Band! Check it out and leave a comment...


"Dead Bodies Everywhere / Twist" live at Monsters of Cover 2011


"Here to stay" off of the Untouchables-Album recorded in a crop-circle...


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 8, 2012)

Nice, you guys should dress the part too.


----------



## Pav (May 16, 2012)

Your vocalist needs _way_ more energy, especially behind those wails. Other than that, the guitar and bass tones sound spot-on.


----------

